# TTOC Earth address?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is it me, I need to send the shop a cheque and cannot see an address on the TTOC site, spent 10 minutes looking at every page [smiley=computer.gif]

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TT Owners Club
PO Box 431 
Huntingdon
Cambs
PE29 6WQ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Rob.

As they say - "The cheque is in the post"


----------

